

.io domain names: What's the most paid ever? - keithchambers

What&#x27;s the most you&#x27;ve heard of a .io domain name reselling for?<p>What was the domain name? (optional)
======
ca98am79
According to dnpric.es it is n.io for $40k:
[http://dnpric.es/?q=.io](http://dnpric.es/?q=.io)

However, I have heard that there have been private sales in the 6-figure
range.

cloud.io is listed in an auction on Flippa right now and is already up to over
$10k:

[https://flippa.com/4427064-550-000-exact-searches-
month-5-64...](https://flippa.com/4427064-550-000-exact-searches-
month-5-64-cpc-billion-dollar-industry)

